# Search Functionality



## Ysgarran (Feb 4, 2002)

Actually got a 'Server too Busy' message today.  I suppose that is both good news and bad news.  Good news that the message boards are that popular.  Bad news since even with the non-essential functions turned off that error is still poping.

Having said that,  is there a way you could turn on the 'search' functionality for the rules forum only?   Is there anything else you can turn off to gain that extra bit of functionality?


----------



## graydoom (Feb 4, 2002)

I got this error too, just an hour ago . It went away after I refreshed a couple times, but still... .

And on Search... I don't think it is all that necessary (you can just look through the pages, after all) but if it re-enabled anywhere, it definitely should be re-enabled in the D&D Rules forum first.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 4, 2002)

It's not an error.  It's a temporary measure I have instigated and is quite intentional.  The boards are currently limited to 200 users at one time.

As for the search question, please see my answer in the 'Search' thread.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 4, 2002)

Morrus -- how does the server which users to refuse and which to accept? I've been logged in constantly but am still getting this error occasionally. Is it a maximum of 200 users currently connected and getting a page from the boards, so who is in and who is out changes constantly?


----------



## Ketjak (Feb 5, 2002)

*Searching for 'Search' thread.*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> *It's not an error.  It's a temporary measure I have instigated and is quite intentional.  The boards are currently limited to 200 users at one time.
> 
> As for the search question, please see my answer in the 'Search' thread. *




Er, since the search feature is disabled, I can't search for the 'Search' thread.  

Can you provide a link to it?

- Ketjak


----------



## Morrus (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Searching for 'Search' thread.*



			
				Ketjak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Er, since the search feature is disabled, I can't search for the 'Search' thread.
> 
> ...




My mistake.  It's in the big announcement thread at the top of this forum.


----------

